

Practical Foundations for Programming Languages - jmount
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1107029570

======
jdale27
Free draft: <http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/plbook/book.pdf>

(Get it while you can... Publishers often require authors to take down drafts
once the book is published.)

~~~
icebraining
It's CC licensed, so anyone can distribute a copy. It doesn't matter if the
author takes it down.

~~~
jdale27
Oops, I missed that. Thanks for the correction.

------
carterschonwald
I remember reading a draft of it in high school, and finding a typo, in 2004 I
think? Led to my first email interaction with Bob, 'twas my first real
correspondence with a professional computer scientist! It led to some very
very fun reading PLT reading recommendations that kept me busy! :)

That said, this master tome is not light reading, but I really should take a
week this fall to work through it!

~~~
inexhaling
590 pages in 1.66 MB, that's already a reliable indicator for an intense
reading experience...

------
AndrewO
Looks interesting, but can we get some background about why it's particularly
remarkable? I haven't heard of the author, and though it's an interesting
topic, there seem to be a lot of other textbooks in the same field. What's
special about this one?

~~~
noblethrasher
The author is an accomplished computer scientist in his own right but he's
recently become more (in)famous for his critiques of Haskell in his new blog:
<http://existentialtype.wordpress.com/>

Here's a recent HN discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4380900>

------
Bjoern
Price: $72.81 Wonder how much Harper gets from that.

